# Toontown Closing on September 19th



## Hamusuta (Aug 20, 2013)

Now i know most of you dont play Toontown but I do, and it's been in my childhood since 2004, so it means a lot to me.
And to hear that it is closing BECAUSE of money, well that just makes my thoughts on Disney drop dramatically. Honestly I dont know what to say right now, just thought i'd share it with everyone.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 20, 2013)

my friend loves this game
eh didnt really care for it
and yeah its not shocking to hear its closing because of money
my favorite game (glitch) closed down to not enough people knowing about it u_u

i feel your pain oh boy

well you should have fun enjoying the last days!


----------



## beffa (Aug 20, 2013)

ugh I jumped back on when I heard this... played it with an old best friend when I was like 6 so... ugh. it's really sad, I didn't play for months but now I'm going to miss it.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 20, 2013)

beffa said:


> ugh I jumped back on when I heard this... played it with an old best friend when I was like 6 so... ugh. it's really sad, I didn't play for months but now I'm going to miss it.



On the bright side everyone gets free membership until it closes.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2013)

I had really rude friends I made there over the course of a couple years, so I'm going to be biased and cheer in my room that it's closing.
On the other hand though, aside from that stressful part of the game, I had really great memories there, so I'll miss it at the same time.
And now my brain is confused.

EDIT: To be honest, I don't think it was just the lack of people signing up.  They had tons of people hacking the game constantly, people quitting because of bad/lost stuff/experiences, and didn't add anything new for a really long time.  And I don't really count a street map as something new.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 20, 2013)

I never played Toontown but a game closing is always sad. I doubt it was money, Disney has millions.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 21, 2013)

I haven't played in ages, but the news made me really sad. They are closing Pixie Hollow too


----------



## Fame (Aug 21, 2013)

they ditched us for club penguin
what has the world become


----------



## rivulet (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh, I know a girl who really loved that game. She must be upset. I've never taken any interest to it myself, but it's a shame it's closing.


----------



## Paint (Aug 21, 2013)

basically to make room for club penguin and disney iphone apps. woopee..
they also closed pirates of the caribbean online and pixie hollow online.

Disney, you stink!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Aug 21, 2013)

Paint said:


> basically to make room for club penguin and disney iphone apps. woopee..
> they also closed pirates of the caribbean online and pixie hollow online.
> 
> Disney, you stink!



 they they closed down pixie hollow? oh my god i loved that game
Its all for there silly club penguin and there apps


----------



## Paint (Aug 21, 2013)

yeah, and it really frustrates me.
basically they need to cut 3 moderately-popular mmos to make way for a chatroom and where's my water clones. wonderful!

if toontown was so popular when it was first released, why doesnt disney give it another go. clearly, there's a fanbase for it and it appeals for all ages. if they were to remake the basics, add maybe a new hq or a type of gag and completely remove hackers, it could be wonderful. heck, i'd even pay ?15 a month for something like that.


----------



## Bones (Aug 21, 2013)

I saw it coming eventually, but geez.. I thought it had at least another good year or two in it.

I grew up playing TT, so as melodramatic as it sounds, it's kind of like losing an old friend or a close family pet. Guess I better go make a bunch of mementos before it closes.


----------



## Spontida (Aug 21, 2013)

I am sad because of this horrendous news. Now to find out Disney closed the other MMO's, this is very sad. I hope Disney realeases Toontown 2, if it's even real...


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 21, 2013)

We can bring it back if we just sign this petition!

https://www.change.org/petitions/bo...isney-keep-toontown-open-facing-the-real-cogs


----------



## Redacted (Aug 21, 2013)

I played it as a child, I'm sad


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2013)

SodaDog said:


> We can bring it back if we just sign this petition!
> 
> https://www.change.org/petitions/bo...isney-keep-toontown-open-facing-the-real-cogs




More than likely they won't listen to a petition.

(Or at least I hope.  Eh heh heh.  Ah hah hah.  AH HAH HAH HAH.  Ok yeah, - slaps self -.  I need to get a hold of myself, sorry)


----------



## Sleepy (Aug 21, 2013)

I never played Toontown, but I can relate. This has happened to me with other games.

One notable one was RuneScape. While it still isn't closed, the company that runs it was bought out and the community went to s**t. I played it for over 9 years :S It literally was my childhood. The hard part is that is still IS open, but every visit there just upsets me because of the horrific changes. 

It's even more sad, in a way.

I'm sorry to hear about Toontown


----------



## chillv (Aug 21, 2013)

I always had a problem with toontown because they put too many limitations on non-memebers. I say it's carma for being unfair to people who aren't able to pay (like me). However, it still is sad to see it go away.


----------



## Horus (Aug 21, 2013)

Sleepy said:


> I never played Toontown, but I can relate. This has happened to me with other games.
> 
> One notable one was RuneScape. While it still isn't closed, the company that runs it was bought out and the community went to s**t. I played it for over 9 years :S It literally was my childhood. The hard part is that is still IS open, but every visit there just upsets me because of the horrific changes.
> 
> ...



They brought back the old server from 2007, created a new development team that's based on whether the community likes the updates or not. So now you go with the sell out version or the nostalgic one. Jagex ain't that bad.


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 21, 2013)

I never played it, but I feel everyone's pain. I'm not sure why Disney would want to close a popular game like that though (since money is obviously not the issue, I guess hackers might be).


----------



## puppy (Aug 21, 2013)

aw man i used to play this.  !
i never had a membership, but i had tons of fun playing without one
id take it over dumb club penguin any day


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 21, 2013)

Club Penguin has a special place in my heart. I began playing in late 2008 and I still check up on it. My membership is still there{my mom's credit card renews it}, and so are my 1,800,000 coins. Disney still hasn't caught me and my CP moneymaker. Ha. 

Toontown was probably hacked often because earning Jellybeans is a pain in the butt.


----------



## Bones (Aug 21, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Club Penguin has a special place in my heart. I began playing in late 2008 and I still check up on it. My membership is still there{my mom's credit card renews it}, and so are my 1,800,000 coins. Disney still hasn't caught me and my CP moneymaker. Ha.
> 
> Toontown was probably hacked often because earning Jellybeans is a pain in the butt.



Not really.

Fishing is a very great option for newer players (especially in the mid-levels), and "just for fun" toontastics give ridiculous amounts of jellybeans in the later later levels.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2013)

I agree with Kippla.  Even with fishing and just for fun tasks it was still really hard just to earn jellybeans.  Not to mention they made you want to buy so much in the catalog, so if you earned some beans they would almost always be gone.  The only time when it was easy to earn beans is if you walk into somewhere random and a bean fest is being held.  Even the codes announced a couple weeks ago filling your bank for every character hinted that earning beans was too hard, and therefore was partially the problem leading to Toontown's demise along with hacking.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 22, 2013)

The feeling of an online game that you played for years shutting down... it's a feeling I know all too well.

*sniff* I'll never forget you, Dungeon Fighter.


----------



## Fragile (Aug 22, 2013)

WOW, I just found out about this yesterday. Kinda came as a shock to me, but all good games die I guess...

 I played since I was 8 years old (16 in October now) and I only quit in the past two or three years. I met some friends on there about 4-5 years ago, and we started to contact each other outside of ToonTown. They're now some of my best friends, and we were planning on doing a real life meetup soon. 

I stopped playing ToonTown because I had gotten a little bored from it, but now that its closing I might as well play it until the end for old times sake. I loved coming home from school and jumping on ToonTown... My friends found out yesterday too, so we all decided to play together again. 

I'm kind of upset that it's closing for Club Penguin, and I blame Tumblr a little bit for that reason. If any of you go on Tumblr, those Club Penguin text posts and whatever have become insanely popular, and they've been organizing Club Penguin meetups, and just all that ****. I assume that because of this, Club Penguins account creation has increased leading Disney to think that more accounts on Club Penguin = More popular = Worth closing 3 games that are 100x better than Club Penguin. 

I never saw the appeal CP... Its a shame ToonTown is closing for it.


----------



## SuperCyclone (Aug 22, 2013)

I literally just singed up to reply to you guys.

TT was the first  MMO I ever played, and when I heard the news, I was shocked, cause when you think about it, Disney shutting down TT was there own fault! They purposefully made getting jellybeans hard to get, so you would spend more time getting them. And how hard is it to get a hack guard? If they put some actual content into the game, I'm almost certain people will still want to play it today. I'm sorry if I come of mean, its just, this is so insulting, especially since there sweeping it aside for a glorified chat room that you have to pay for, and apps that just copy each other. BTW I'm getting New Leaf this month.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice, and welcome to TBT. Anyways, yup. I mean, CP has a billion hack guards so hacking rarely happens. Disney is rich, why not get a hack guard for Toontown too? 

If you expect me to spend hours earning Jellybeans only to blow them because of missions, then say goodbye to my presence. Seriously.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nice, and welcome to TBT. Anyways, yup. I mean, CP has a billion hack guards so hacking rarely happens. Disney is rich, why not get a hack guard for Toontown too? 

If you expect me to spend hours earning Jellybeans only to blow them because of missions, then say goodbye to my presence. Seriously.


----------



## Paint (Aug 23, 2013)

What's with the whole jellybean rant going on?
First off, if you want to buy gags, they're dirt cheap. One trolley game would be enough to buy your entire pouch, if you're decent at the games. Secondly, if you're planning on buying clothes/furniture, you're gonna have to save up! You can also gain jellybean unites which allow you to give everyone around you up to 600 jellybeans - which then lead to jellybean fests being held, essentially maxxing your bank.

Playing the trolley is no different to slaving away on the island..


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2013)

Paint said:


> What's with the whole jellybean rant going on?
> First off, if you want to buy gags, they're dirt cheap. One trolley game would be enough to buy your entire pouch, if you're decent at the games. Secondly, if you're planning on buying clothes/furniture, you're gonna have to save up! You can also gain jellybean unites which allow you to give everyone around you up to 600 jellybeans - which then lead to jellybean fests being held, essentially maxxing your bank.
> 
> Playing the trolley is no different to slaving away on the island..




You can only get unites when you're a high level though, and the people that do get them almost always never share.


----------



## Paint (Aug 23, 2013)

Um, actually you're incorrect. If you hang around DDL for a while, you're sure to get beans.
There are also weekly beanfests held by clans that give away so many unites your bank will be full.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2013)

Paint said:


> Um, actually you're incorrect. If you hang around DDL for a while, you're sure to get beans.
> There are also weekly beanfests held by clans that give away so many unites your bank will be full.




Um, no.  Actually, YOU'RE incorrect.  It took me sitting in DDL river 2 hours just to get one bean unite.  Not to mention it has lots of lag.  And not that many people on the game know about the clans.  I don't do the clans bean fest because I'm against them.  They make you do other events too, and rarely is there a clan just for beanfests.  I strongly dislike being in a toontown clan because of all the rude people in them.  The people who quit the forums because of clans even hint towards that.  And I played Toontown's beta version, and played it ever since it was released too, so I know what I'm talking about.

EDIT: People like you don't realize what a good game Toontown was before they introduced the chat feature.


----------



## Fame (Aug 23, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Um, no.  Actually, YOU'RE incorrect.  It took me sitting in DDL river 2 hours just to get one bean unite.  Not to mention it has lots of lag.  And not that many people on the game know about the clans.  I don't do the clans bean fest because I'm against them.  They make you do other events too, and rarely is there a clan just for beanfests.  I strongly dislike being in a toontown clan because of all the rude people in them.  The people who quit the forums because of clans even hint towards that.  And I played Toontown's beta version, and played it ever since it was released too, so I know what I'm talking about.
> 
> EDIT: People like you don't realize what a good game Toontown was before they introduced the chat feature.



um well ok here i go
if you want to go to a bean fest its really not that hard.
1. find the times of when its on
2. go there at the time. you dont need to be a member of the clan. what can they do if youre not? 
3. wow now you have jbs
no talking to anyone involved 

if you didnt like the chat feature you could always change it back to the old setting via the website. again, not hard.
but the chat feature imo was very handy. if you didnt like rude people just avoid the places they were in. they were usually populated in places like ttc. 
ive been playing since 06/07 so this my view.

if youre age on here is right it means youve been playing since you were about 5? hun, i doubt you knew what beta versions of games mean when you were 5.


----------



## Bones (Aug 23, 2013)

Aye. The CCG in particular loves holding beanfests, and a few toons will always toss a couple out there when waiting for boss runs. The Sellbot VP pit in particular is a great spot, and is easily accessible to toons of all laff levels. 

I always end up with a couple thousand J's as a result.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 23, 2013)

Why the f*** is Toontown closing because of MONEY?! I know Disney all they care about these days is money money money. Disney has more than enough money right now so I don't understand.. I mean, Disney makes too much money by forcing little kids to buy memberships for Toontown and Club penguin I mean, really...



EDIT: WELL SINCE IT'S CLOSING NOW I MIGHT AS WELL GIVE OUT MY USER NAME AND PASSWORD.


 EDIT AGAIN: I just false reported some random person..... Well it's ending anyways so  what difference does it make if they ban me?


----------



## Fame (Aug 23, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> Why the f*** is Toontown closing because of MONEY?! I know Disney all they care about these days is money money money. Disney has more than enough money right now so I don't understand.. I mean, Disney makes too much money by forcing little kids to buy memberships for Toontown and Club penguin I mean, really...



i see where youre coming from but it must cost a hella lot of money to keep the tt server up every month.
lack of subscribers was probably the issue here.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 23, 2013)

Fame said:


> i see where youre coming from but it must cost a hella lot of money to keep the tt server up every month.
> lack of subscribers was probably the issue here.



 I'll start swearing and protesting some more once some one makes a thread about " WHAT HAPPENED TO THE OLD CLUB PENGUIN?!". 


 Well taking away advantages from the non-members doesn't help in more people subscribing.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2013)

Fame said:


> um well ok here i go
> if you want to go to a bean fest its really not that hard.
> 1. find the times of when its on
> 2. go there at the time. you dont need to be a member of the clan. what can they do if youre not?
> ...






My parents were teaching me when I was 5.  I learned to play it easily since it's intended for kids.  That's really offending what you said at the bottom of the post.  Alright, that's nice.  You're going to use my age against me?  Why don't you go ahead and rationalize all the bad experiences I had there too.  Or do you even care?  I couldn't even go to the beanfests anymore, because they kicked me out.  I always had fun playing before chat.  And I would switch it back, but then I couldn't communicate like you said.  So I chose just to keep it.  I made a couple of different friends over the course of a couple years on that game, and before I quit I found out they were lying and deceiving me.  I tried to commit suicide a couple times because of it.  And while you're at it, you can go ahead and rationalize death.  Go ahead.


----------



## Paint (Aug 23, 2013)

No one was 'rationalizing' anything! If you're being banned from guilds or clans, you must be at fault.
Also, bringing suicide into this just plain immature. Fame was talking about the features you can use to AVOID the nasty players you've encountered.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2013)

Paint said:


> No one was 'rationalizing' anything! If you're being banned from guilds or clans, you must be at fault.
> Also, bringing suicide into this just plain immature. Fame was talking about the features you can use to AVOID the nasty players you've encountered.





Oh, I'm at fault?  They kicked me out for the stupidest reasons.  One time I was kicked out just because I was trying to help some of the people in a building, and one person didn't like the way I helped.  How is bringing suicide into this immature?  You think people's misery is immature?  How pathetic.  I think SOME 10-13 year olds who go on a game and ruin someone's life is immature.  How am I supposed to avoid a 'nasty' person when I've known them for a couple years game-wise, and then all of a sudden I find out the truth?  It's too late.  And I already explained why I didn't want to change the features.  I'm done debating/arguing over something that's going to end soon anyway.  It's pointless.


----------



## Paint (Aug 23, 2013)

Because our topic had nothing to do with suicide - YOU brought it up.
Yes, I agree, let's end this conversation.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 23, 2013)

See Disney, see what you are doing...
We're all arguing because you're closing down...

ANYWAY, there was a report on some USA news channel about Disney destroying the dreams and hopes of children by shutting down 3 of their most popular mmorpgs... so yea. Hopefully disney w\tch that.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 23, 2013)

I remember when this came out. Pretty fun back in the day. I didn't even know it was still up, but it's sad regardless.

Also calm it down guys, it's just a game.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> See Disney, see what you are doing...
> We're all arguing because you're closing down...
> 
> ANYWAY, there was a report on some USA news channel about Disney destroying the dreams and hopes of children by shutting down 3 of their most popular mmorpgs... so yea. Hopefully disney w\tch that.




Disney is now redirecting their MMORPG's towards adults.  It will forever change the world kids live in.  Joking, XD


----------



## Puddle (Aug 23, 2013)

Ahh man I played the **** out of Toon Town when I was a kid.


----------



## chillv (Aug 25, 2013)

They could turn toon town into an actual video game like they sort of did with club penguin. That way, children won't be so disappointed.


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 30, 2013)

I love how basically any thread can easily turn into a flame war.

Also, I'd say they are closing because of no revenue, not because they don't have money.


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 20, 2013)

R.I.P Toontown


----------



## broadwaythecat (Oct 7, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> R.I.P Toontown



Well it was a suckish game anyways. So, who's up for some Club Penguin, the game that really DOES deserve to be closed down!


----------



## oath2order (Oct 8, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> Well it was a suckish game anyways. So, who's up for some Club Penguin, the game that really DOES deserve to be closed down!



Ugh, gurl, gotta agree there.


----------



## MadCake (Oct 8, 2013)

I was so sad when it closed.
I played it since I was 5..
This assured me I will never support disney again.


----------

